# Fnp laser



## ak49 (Dec 29, 2008)

Just picked up a fnp40 today. Paid 490 for it. Haven't got to shoot it yet but I already love it. What kind of lasers do you guys have for them? Any other acessories you have on them?


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

ak49 said:


> Just picked up a fnp40 today. Paid 490 for it. Haven't got to shoot it yet but I already love it. What kind of lasers do you guys have for them? Any other acessories you have on them?


I'm not one for lights and other doodads bot about any picatinny rail mount light or laser site will fit your gun. I have a light/laser combo thingy that I got in a trade a while back that fits my 40 I just can't bring myself to put it on. Makes me feel like some movie cop or something:smt082


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

The TRL2 is a good light/laser combo. Make sure to come check out the FN Forum www.fnforum.net

We had a sponsor with a sale on them a month ago. He may still have some.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

DevilsJohnson said:


> I'm not one for lights and other doodads bot about any picatinny rail mount light or laser site will fit your gun. I have a light/laser combo thingy that I got in a trade a while back that fits my 40 I just can't bring myself to put it on. Makes me feel like some movie cop or something:smt082


Hey, the original Terminator needed one!:anim_lol:


----------



## ak49 (Dec 29, 2008)

Thank shipwreck that the trl2 is probably one of my top choices. I'm likin the veridian green laser too


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

tekhead1219 said:


> Hey, the original Terminator needed one!:anim_lol:


"45 longslide with laser sight."

"We just got those in... just put the dot where you want the bullet to go."

Best movie EVER!


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

tekhead1219 said:


> Hey, the original Terminator needed one!:anim_lol:


:smt082:anim_lol:


----------



## El Patron (Jun 23, 2009)

*But if you mount a laser or light...*

Where do you get a holster to fit the combo?


----------



## TerryGecko (Sep 11, 2009)

I got the LaserLyte bayonet for mine as a goof. It fits well but is impossible to find a holster for it.


----------



## bent21606 (Sep 21, 2009)

wow that is one of the coolest thinks ive seen lol i wouldnt buy it but very cool


----------

